# Game Thread: Sixers @ Blazers



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

We need to stop the Sixers from dunking.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes we do, Dalembert seems like he is off to a good start.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah Webster!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

the portland suns are hitting their 3s today, fortunately


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Carney is 4 for 4, we need to slow him down.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

would be up 15 if we'd just be patient and go to the basket.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Frye is really coming on strong.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Sergio showing his range.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Buffet of Goodness? Nice.

And WTF happened to Joel's FT form? It looked like he had fixed it, but in those 3 misses, he was back to his old Shaq-hitch style of shooting. I guess old bad habits die hard.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

This team needs some juice. We look complacent.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow... this is not good, not good at all.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I can't figure it out. The Blazers are on a long winning streak and look to be a solid team. Philly isn't that great. We're at home. And yet Philly is still getting the calls??


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Philly has been playing very well as of late so this should be no surprise. Nothing to worry about though. We'll come back and take this one.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

45-36 at the half. I can't see the game, what the hell is going on? I've been watching the Boxscore on ESPN, we had a comfortable lead there for awhile. What happened?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Once again, we are playing scared against Philly. As if we are in awe of their aggressiveness.

It would be ironic if this loss sends us into a tailspin just like our first loss to the Sixers. 

We need to bench Blake, Webster and Joel. Go with Roy, Jack, Frye, Jones and LA in the 2nd.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

We need to take more threes. That's what kept us in the game early.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Time for Roy to step up and take over.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Time for Roy to step up and take over.




And he has. Nice start to the second half!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

61-59! YES! Told you we had to take more threes.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Time for Roy to step up and take over.


Okay, just got home from the airport for the 4th quarter, I think that it's Natural Time, sounds like Philly is playing pretty good today. 4th Quarter has been very good for Portland.......Let's do it! :yay:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

SWEET!!!! :yay:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

For those watching......does Cheeks have his head in his hands yet? :lol:


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

HOWIE said:


> For those watching......does Cheeks jave his head in his hands yet? :lol:


Better, he just got a T.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> For those watching......does Cheeks have his head in his hands yet? :lol:


Just got a T !


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

mrkorb said:


> Better, he just got a T.


Thats the best move hes ever made in Portland.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Omg! Incredible!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i thought i just saw jack run a successful fast break. i must be seeing things.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that the Blazers just turned that proverbial switch. :yay:

This is what we have been waiting years for boys and girls! :biggrin:


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

This quarter is half over and the 76ers still haven't scored!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

20 straight points? WOW!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i love this team. stupid comcast i want to watch this live, not on espn gamecast


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Yep!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

hroz said:


> Congrats on the win.
> 
> I watched this game cause I wanted to see what Roy had. (I only joined at the start of the 3rd Q) but Roy really turned it on he made so many great 3point plays. He is talent congratulations.


It's not over yet.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrats on the win.

I watched this game cause I wanted to see what Roy had. (I only joined at the start of the 3rd Q) but Roy really turned it on he made so many great 3point plays. He is talent congratulations.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

We are so clutch


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Roy _and_ Travis time. Jack doin some nice stuff too. Amazing 4th Q domination.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

OMFG :worthy::worthy:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Outlaw JAM


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

NathanLane said:


> We are so clutch



You can say that again. 19 assist? WOW


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Curse you Comcast!!! :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

NathanLane said:


> Outlaw JAM


That has to be on ESPN tonight.....I'll buy you that poster!!!! Danm!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

dunk of the year


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> That has to be on ESPN tonight.....I'll buy you that poster!!!! Danm!


Curse you Comcast!!! :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

NathanLane said:


> It's not over yet.


LOL it might not officially be over.

But it is over. Plus I kinda want to watch Warriors Nuggets

Ps how is your comment on my post above my post?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

BBert said:


> Curse you Comcast!!! :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


It does make it hard doesn't it.......I would have goto the game, but the wife had to be picked up at PDX......Ugh......women! :biggrin:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Jack= 7 assts, 3 stls, 5 rebs


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> dunk of the year


better than when he facialed(sp?) d cook?


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

For those of you who can't watch it, check out NBA.com or ESPN's recap of the game. They have brief highlights of the game, which will certainly include an absolutely sick jam from Outlaw. Second only to that one on Yao a few years ago.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

#10 said:


> For those of you who can't watch it, check out NBA.com or ESPN's recap of the game. They have brief highlights of the game, which will certainly include an absolutely sick jam from Outlaw. Second only to that one on Yao a few years ago.


I already set my TIVO! :biggrin:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> dunk of the year


Curse you Comcast!!! :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:

Travis has really turned into Mr. 4th Quarter hasn't he? It seems like he hits a couple of clutch shots and gets a key, late, 4th quarter block every game. Although if we ran off 20 straight points, in a game I couldn't watch (Curse you Comcast!!! :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja, maybe no heroics were needed. But I wouldn't know. Curse you....oh forget it.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

McBob, the human victory cigar is in!

:yay::yay:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

#10 said:


> For those of you who can't watch it, check out NBA.com or ESPN's recap of the game. They have brief highlights of the game, which will certainly include an absolutely sick jam from Outlaw. Second only to that one on Yao a few years ago.


I don't know, they didn't show "The Move" by Brandon Roy. What time is it on?


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

Josh McRoberts Is Getting To Play!

This Game Is A Sure Thing


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

mrkorb said:


> Josh McRoberts Is Getting To Play!
> 
> This Game Is A Sure Thing


Like there was any doubt. :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

13 in a row
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang I left the game too early apparently I missed an amazing dunk by Outlaw?

When its on youtube can someone post it?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

ehizzy3 said:


> better than when he facialed(sp?) d cook?



yes


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

MCBOB 4pts and a steal

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Lost a 25 point lead the first time, win by 25 the next. That's some exactitude right there. Vengence!


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

BBert said:


> I don't know, they didn't show "The Move" by Brandon Roy. What time is it on?


I just mean their online recap, not sportscenter or anything, give it an hour or so, they'll have brief highlights.
http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=271230022
If that doesn't work, NBA.com will have it. In fact, first half highlights are already up, not that there's anything worth watching in it.

Oh, and nice cameo from McBob!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> I already set my TIVO! :biggrin:


You'll be posting that recording to the secret Blazer games video website, right?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

WOW! What a fourth quarter! That was beautiful.

That dunk by Travis was just insane. And Jack, he actually led a few fast-breaks that were not just successful but looked good as well. Roy, Frye, and Jones were also great during that HUGE run. I thought Blake hit many huge shots just to keep them in striking distance during the first 3 quarters. I've never even heard of such a young team thriving in the clutch (4th quarter) as much as this one does. That was some lock-down defense.


McRoberts has moves!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

This team just continues to amaze me. Even Jarrett Jack is playing like a serviceable point guard :biggrin:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Jack 10 pts, 8 assts, 5 rebs, 3 steals, 1 turnover off the bench.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

The 'perfect record' sample size is approaching the '5-12 start' sample size.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

more amazing is that we are .684 in-conference, good for 3rd right now.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> You'll be posting that recording to the secret Blazer games video website, right?


And sharing it with me, right.. right?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

The only thing I'm upset about after this victory is that McBob was 2-2 with a steal . . . now we will have to read Maris write about how Nate needs to give McBob more minutes . . . for the rest of the season, and next season, and the season after that . . . :biggrin:


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

I loved how the bench was jumping and cheering when McRoberts was broke his duck there at the end. What an awesome game this one was. Philly didn't get any points in the 4th until about 5:11 on the clock. Such absolute domination and a nice piece of revenge on a team that taught us a lesson earlier this year.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

#10 said:


> I just mean their online recap, not sportscenter or anything, give it an hour or so, they'll have brief highlights.
> http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=271230022
> If that doesn't work, NBA.com will have it. In fact, first half highlights are already up, not that there's anything worth watching in it.
> 
> Oh, and nice cameo from McBob!


video highlights here: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271230022


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

When the Blazers were struggling in the first half and early in the 3rd quarter, I was absolutely convinced that this was the game to break the steak. 

One of Channing Frye's comments on the radio, post-game, got me thinking... He said something about the Blazers being fresher than the Sixers, considering Philly was playing the second night of a back-to-back. That makes me wonder - how does the Blazers' depth not only give teams fits, in terms of what players to keep track of, but how much of Portland's success is a simple result of having fresher legs in the 4th quarter thanks to using more bodies for more time, throughout the game? I remember Fratello trying this in Memphis (I think), and Adelman doing it in Sacramento - is this a sustainable winning formula?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Just got home from the game. Thanks for the tip on craiglist.org. I hooekd up with some guy named Dave in a white Miata for last minute tickets. They were in the very top row of section 322, the furthest I've ever sat from the court at the Rose Garden, but it was still an absolute blast, and Dave was totally cool he waited for me to fight traffic and sold me the tickets for $10 each - after I offered the full $17 face value. Thanks Dave!

That 4th quarter was absolutely amazing. I've been to seven games this year (all wins, of course) and that's easily the most fun I've had at a Blazer game since game 6 of the Dallas series. That dunk by Travis was totally wicked-nasty, nasty-wicked. The Rose Garden was rocking. I was yelling so loud I probably won't be able to talk for two days, but it was worth it. I took my daughter and we both had a blast (me in my Oden Jersey, her in her Przybilla jersey). I'll post more later, but I just wanted to check in and let everyone know how much fun it was to be there today. We already have our tickets for next Saturday against Utah and six more games after that. 

My goal is to make it to half the Blazer home games this year. It's definitely a great time to be a Blazer fan. I'm so glad I stuck with this team during the down years. It makes it that much sweeter to be enjoying their current success. 

Shout out to the man Harry Glickman! Rip City is back Harry. Thanks for bringing the Blazers to Portland. Hope you enjoyed the game and your tribute tonight. It was great seeing you there enjoying this win. Brought back great memories of another young Blazer team that came together, played better as a team than the sum of the parts and shocked the world. Let's do it again!

BNM


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Public Defender said:


> One of Channing Frye's comments on the radio, post-game, got me thinking... He said something about the Blazers being fresher than the Sixers, considering Philly was playing the second night of a back-to-back. That makes me wonder - how does the Blazers' depth not only give teams fits, in terms of what players to keep track of, but how much of Portland's success is a simple result of having fresher legs in the 4th quarter thanks to using more bodies for more time, throughout the game? I remember Fratello trying this in Memphis (I think), and Adelman doing it in Sacramento - is this a sustainable winning formula?



the sixers didn't play yesterday.

but yeah, not only is our depth helping with fresh legs in the 4th Q, but it is giving the other team's starting unit a different look to deal when it counts most.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Public Defender said:


> When the Blazers were struggling in the first half and early in the 3rd quarter, I was absolutely convinced that this was the game to break the steak.
> 
> One of Channing Frye's comments on the radio, post-game, got me thinking... He said something about the Blazers being fresher than the Sixers, considering Philly was playing the second night of a back-to-back. That makes me wonder - how does the Blazers' depth not only give teams fits, in terms of what players to keep track of, but how much of Portland's success is a simple result of having fresher legs in the 4th quarter thanks to using more bodies for more time, throughout the game? I remember Fratello trying this in Memphis (I think), and Adelman doing it in Sacramento - is this a sustainable winning formula?


Works for SA.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> The only thing I'm upset about after this victory is that McBob was 2-2 with a steal . . . now we will have to read Maris write about how Nate needs to give McBob more minutes . . . for the rest of the season, and next season, and the season after that . . . :biggrin:


Thanks to Comcast, I've never seen McBob.

I don't actually know for a fact that he exists as a real person/player. As far as I know, he may only be a PR Dept.'s fictional "Virtual 13th Man", created solely as an amusing and non-threatening mascot of sorts for the fans.

Every team's fan-base needs an Underdog to root for, and Sergio is far too talented to be considered an Underdog.

Put him in, Coach.:biggrin:


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

#10 said:


> video highlights here: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271230022


On the third time watching those highlights I noticed that at the very beginning the guy says "76ers... looking for thirteen in a row".

This is ridiculous. Is this his job? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Going ten deep and spreading the minutes around definitely helps. As mentioned, the 76ers didn't play last night, but both Miller and Iguodala played almost 40 minutes tonight and fatigue seemed to catch up with them in the 4th quarter. The Blazers had eight players that played at least 22 minutes, but only one with more than 30.

It also helps that they are so young and full of energy. Even their more experienced players (Joel, James Jones and Blake) aren't that old and haven't played a ton of NBA minutes. They have less wear-n-tear on their legs than most other team's vets. This young team really feeds off the home crowd, which gets the crowd even more into the game and it just builds from there. The Garden was definitely rockin' tonight in the 4th quarter and that really seemed to pump up the young Blazers. I just hope they can play with that much energy in the 4th quarter on the road when the crowd is against them instead of urging them on. Guess we'll see soon enough. Utah is a much better team at home than on the road. I know we beat them at their place early in the streak, but we won't be taking them by surprise this time. They will be ready for us and it should be a close game.

BNM


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Miksaid said:


> On the third time watching those highlights I noticed that at the very beginning the guy says "76ers... looking for thirteen in a row".
> 
> This is ridiculous. Is this his job? Are you kidding me?


Well he did actually say, "Travis Outlaw", so we can't be too hard on him. Pretty soon they'll know the name of the team too.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Miksaid said:


> On the third time watching those highlights I noticed that at the very beginning the guy says "76ers... looking for thirteen in a row".
> 
> This is ridiculous. Is this his job? Are you kidding me?


I think we are missing part of the sentence. I hear



> NBA, 76ers, looking for their 13th straight.


The whole quote could be something like



> The blazers, going against the ugliest team in the NBA, 76ers, looking for their 13th straight.


barfo


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

barfo said:


> I think we are missing part of the sentence. I hear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That crossed my mind but the part at the VERY beginning with each teams' logos making a "whoosh" sound, if part of the original highlight, provided a pretty long pause for the commentator. If that part was doctored in for internet highlight purposes then, yeah, maybe it was only part of his sentence. It would be odd, though, to start a sentence with NBA. That's what I heard! I'll check the real highlights later.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

All these media gaffs this year reminds me of the good old days of I think Hubie Brown doing the color analysis in the NBA Finals against Detroit on CBS.

"Terry Drexler"
"Clyde Porter"
"Duck Williams"
"Kevin Buckworth"

It got so bad it became hilarious.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I think it's good for our guys to be disrespected. It gives them something to prove, if nothing else.

Frye keeps saying it in his interviews, but it's true. No one expects this team to win or do anything this year. They were picked to finish near the bottom of the league by pundits everywhere ... and even some fans. And here they are -- threatening for the NW division lead and in the midst of a 13-game streak.

Observations from the Rose Garden:

-The Blazers only really rolled over for a ten-minute stretch spanning the second and third quarters. Before that, they looked good. After that, they looked otherworldly.

-That fourth quarter was one of the three or four best all-time live sports "happenings" I've ever seen. From the shooting to Outlaw's dunk, I didn't stop yelling for a solid 20 minutes.

-Honoring Glickman was a nice touch, too. They showed highlights from the Glickman era on the big screen, but curiously enough, there were no highlights from the championship. Go figure.

-Jarrett Jack had a quietly awesome game tonight. He even made good on a few fast breaks.

-McBob got in, but Raef did not. Oh well! McBob for Rookie of the Year! The crowd went wild for him, and the bench doubly so. They were basically spilling over onto the floor and away from the bench when he was in there.

-The crowd was amazing. Even when the team was down, the crowd never went flat. That fourth quarter ... ooh boy. I'll go to work with no voice tomorrow.

-Brandon Roy was okay. I'm not sold on him, though. He usually plays really panicky and tries to do too much. He's not very good at the rim. He's a bit of a ballhog. I don't know ... he just ... needs some development before he's really ready to contribute.

-Blake was huge when we needed him most: when we were down 11. He brought us back and kept us in the game with some key buckets during that run.

-LMA didn't have a great game. I don't know what was into him tonight. He's very up-and-down during this streak. He didn't look awful, but he just couldn't get it going against Dalembert, etc ...

-When the season started and Frye got the ball, I tensed up and kind of stopped breathing sometimes. Now, I'm like, "yeah! Go Channing! You're the man!" And he is.

-I'm a biiiiiiiig James Jones fan. He played some solid defense on Iggy in the fourth. Just solid.

-Travis! Ooh man, oh man oh man! Travis! If you haven't seen THE DUNK yet, then there's nothing I can do for you.

-That fourth quarter was a thing of beauty. Six of Philly's nine points came in garbage time. They couldn't hit anything. Portland was physical. After not getting calls and being pushed around the whole game, they came out and kicked Philly in the teeth. They played stellar defense, which led to some stellar possessions.

-Midway through the first pre-season game, a friend of mine turned to me at the Rose Garden and said, "oh no. We're going to become a jump-shooting team." "Oh no" is right, I thought. No more. Even if we're not knocking it down inside, we're getting good looks outside.

-And you know how we're getting good looks outside? Beautiful team basketball. Not only are they making THE EXTRA PASS, they're not turning the ball over in the process. They're finding the right guy on most possessions to take the right shot, and it's working wonders. This team looks nothing like the Blazers over the past three or four years -- or even the first month of the season.

-Sorry for the huuuge essay, but the excitement for this team is just through the roof. I can't tell you how excited I am. This is not a fluke streak. This team is not getting lucky or the benefactor of a soft schedule. This team is good. This team is for real.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Love seeing Greg Oden in the last pic on the left.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

wastro said:


> -That fourth quarter was one of the three or four best all-time live sports "happenings" I've ever seen. From the shooting to Outlaw's dunk, I didn't stop yelling for a solid 20 minutes.


Agreed.
That was insane, and I couldn't stop yelling with play after play being so huge.

I thought that Brandon Roy left-hand dunk was huge, but Travis' BROUGHT THE HOUSE DOWN!!

That first half did not look good, but man, that second half was AMAZING. I was so happy to be there.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Great insight (although it is sacrilegious to say Roy is anything less than stellar at this point, and be a Blazer fan), great pics. I love reading this type of stuff. I only wish I was able to watch the game... I think I'm going to listen to it on the Audio League Pass thing. Drat.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> Great insight (although it is sacrilegious to say Roy is anything less than stellar at this point, and be a Blazer fan), great pics. I love reading this type of stuff. I only wish I was able to watch the game... I think I'm going to listen to it on the Audio League Pass thing. Drat.


Everything about Roy was with my tongue firmly planted in my cheek. He did great tonight. 9-17 shooting for 22 points, 6 boards, 6 assists ... a couple of three-point-plays in the 3rd to keep us close ... I think it's safe to say he avoided the sophomore slump.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> -Brandon Roy was okay. I'm not sold on him, though. He usually plays really panicky and tries to do too much. He's not very good at the rim. He's a bit of a ballhog. I don't know ... he just ... needs some development before he's really ready to contribute.


:lol:


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

lol greg oden FTW


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Those pictures of pure, unbridled joy are priceless. Those guys are just so ... happy.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Another tasty stat from the game tonight: Portland outscored Philly 61-27 in the second half.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

wastro said:


> -Brandon Roy was okay. I'm not sold on him, though. He usually plays really panicky and tries to do too much. He's not very good at the rim. He's a bit of a ballhog. I don't know ... he just ... needs some development before he's really ready to contribute.


Seriously?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

For the second time in this thread, no. Not seriously.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

#10 said:


> video highlights here: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271230022


I like how the ESPN doofus said "76ers looking for a 13th straight win". They then proceed to show 3 76er highlights and only 3 Blazer highlights.

He also threw in an "AI" reference to Iguadola. I'm sure I spelled that wrong, but I really don't care. He plays on a garbage team.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Top of your division congrats(admittadely exactly the same record as the Nuggets)


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

PapaG said:


> I like how the ESPN doofus said "76ers looking for a 13th straight win". They then proceed to show 3 76er highlights and only 3 Blazer highlights.


I couldn't believe it either. Although, it's typical.



PapaG said:


> He also threw in an "AI" reference to Iguadola. I'm sure I spelled that wrong, but I really don't care. He plays on a garbage team.


I actually couldn't figure out who he was talking about until it finally dawned on me the 4th time I saw it. Those ESPN writers always try to be too cute. I thought our win streak and the complete domination we showed in that second half deserved more coverage. Although, it's typical.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

wastro said:


> For the second time in this thread, no. Not seriously.


FWIW, I knew you were kidding. One smart-alec to another. :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> For the second time in this thread, no. Not seriously.



So you're saying no you're not serious about being serious in the first post and that this is the second time you have stated you're lack of seriousness (is that even a word?). 

Shirley you can't be serious......I just wanted to call you Shirley! :lol:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

PapaG said:


> I like how the ESPN doofus said "76ers looking for a 13th straight win". They then proceed to show 3 76er highlights and only 3 Blazer highlights.


Atleast he didn't say "What a monster jam by *Bo Outlaw!*" :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> For the second time in this thread, no. Not seriously.


I knew you was kidding.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

BBert said:


> FWIW, I knew you were kidding. One smart-alec to another. :biggrin:


So you weren't serious either? I'm sense a trend here. :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> I knew you was kidding.


Are you serious?

Ah the all knowing Hapster. :worthy:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> So you weren't serious either? I'm sense a trend here. :biggrin:


I just wanted to be the 100th post in this thread. :biggrin:

Edit: But Howie blitzed me and got there first.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

BBert said:


> I just wanted to be the 100th post in this thread. :biggrin:
> 
> Edit: But Howie blitzed me and got there first.


I got that....neener, neener, neener! :lol:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> So you weren't serious either? I'm sense a trend here. :biggrin:


You'm sense a trend here?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

ESPN on Outlaw's dunk, "He [outlaw] just insulted Carney's entire family with that dunk."

They played the audio from his interview with Haarlow after the game where he was speechless and just said "ooooooooooooo" while the dunk was playing, it was pretty funny.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> You'm sense a trend here?


You try posting with a three year old wanting to watch videos and see how good you post buddy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> You try posting with a three year old wanting to watch videos and see how good you post buddy.


translation:

"You try typing with a short attention....hey look! there's a funny icon...what?"


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> translation:
> 
> "You try typing with a short attention....hey look! there's a funny icon...what?"


I guess...... :kissmy:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> I guess...... :kissmy:


you do know I was kidding, right? I mean, I don't want to have to repeat myself on here a couple times pointing that out. I was kidding.

Joking.

making a funny. Pulling a Harvey Korman.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> you do know I was kidding, right? I mean, I don't want to have to repeat myself on here a couple times pointing that out. I was kidding.
> 
> Joking.
> 
> making a funny. Pulling a Harvey Korman.


You can never be too careful with sarcasm on the Internet.

(I was serious about that one, but not the time before, when I was misquoted, but not really.)


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

To give those who weren't able attend the game this afternoon an idea of just how loud it was in the Rose Garden during the 4th quarter...

At half time I bought my daughter a bucket of popcorn. She polished it off by early in the 4th quarter. During the peak of the Blazers 4th quarter run she tapped me on the shoulder to get my attention and pointed to the bottom of the near empty popcorn bucket she was holding. All that was left was about a half dozen unpopped kernels. It was so loud the noise was causing the bottom of the bucket to vibrate and the unpopped kernels were bouncing around like a bunch of Mexican jumping beans.

I've heard louder things (I sat in the third row of a Ted Nugent concert at the Notre Dame ACC in 1980. It was an indoor concert. Farmers 16 miles away complained that the noise was disturbing their cows. My ears were still ringing two weeks later), but that's the loudest I've ever heard the Rose Garden and it approached the noise levels in the old Memorial Coliseum back in the 1990 play-offs. It was great to be there. I've been home over three hours and I'm still sitting here in my Oden jersey, with my heart beating a mile a minute and still not down off my adrenaline rush. Winning is a powerful drug.

BNM


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> you do know I was kidding, right? I mean, I don't want to have to repeat myself on here a couple times pointing that out. I was kidding.
> 
> Joking.
> 
> making a funny. Pulling a Harvey Korman.


Seriously?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

HOWIE said:


> You try posting with a three year old wanting to watch videos and see how good you post buddy.


I recommend a Barney video - with the sound muted. Otherwise you won't be able to get those stupid songs out of your head for weeks. Barney is the work of the Devil. Kids love him, but he can literally drive parents insane.

BNM


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> To give those who weren't able attend the game this afternoon an idea of just how loud it was in the Rose Garden during the 4th quarter...
> 
> At half time I bought my daughter a bucket of popcorn. She polished it off by early in the 4th quarter. During the peak of the Blazers 4th quarter run she tapped me on the shoulder to get my attention and pointed to the bottom of the near empty popcorn bucket she was holding. All that was left was about a half dozen unpopped kernels. It was so loud the noise was causing the bottom of the bucket to vibrate and the unpopped kernels were bouncing around like a bunch of Mexican jumping beans.
> 
> ...


I saw that you were looking for tickets earlier, how did you get them? Craigslist? Just wondering, I think I'll have to plan out my season better now that they are selling out games left and right.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

HOWIE said:


> I saw that you were looking for tickets earlier, how did you get them? Craigslist? Just wondering, I think I'll have to plan out my season better now that they are selling out games left and right.


I posted a wanted ad on Craigslist. I started checking the for sale ads yesterday afternoon, but it was mostly ads from scalpers selling tickets for 2x the face value (which is against Craigslist rules). I kept watching this morning and saw prices creeping down, but every time I called or emailed someone their tickets were already gone (or they simply didn't respond to my email). 

So, about 1:45 I decided I needed to either forget going to the game, or get more proactive. So, I placed an ad stating I needed two upper bowl tickets and would pay up to face value. I also listed my phone number in the ad - important for making last minute deals as not everyone checks their email constantly. About 15 minutes later my phone started ringing. I hooked up with a guy named Dave who met me at the McDonalds on Weidler with the tickets. On the phone, I offered the full face value of $17 per ticket, but when I met him he told me $10 a ticket was fine. He was totally cool and the transaction was painless. This is my first ever Craigslist transaction. I plan to use it in the future (although I already have tickets for seven more games, I'm sure I'll want to go to even more).

BTW, we sat in the very top row of section 322. It's the highest I've ever sat in the Rose Garden, but the view was surprisingly good. I could see the whole court. About the only thing I couldn't see was the top couple rows of the stat board. It was partially obscured by the hardware the holds up the jumbotron. Sitting down low is definitely better, but I can't afford to do that all the time, and I'd rather alternate cheap seats and good seats than stay at home. My daughter and I had an absolute blast. I'm sure she'll remember this day for the rest of her life. I know I will.

BNM

P.S. Thanks Dave, wherever you are, you ROCK!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i wonder if channing frye has ever been +36 in a game before


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BNM, I do assume you presented him with bbf's portfolio, right?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Hap said:


> BNM, I do assume you presented him with bbf's portfolio, right?


I'm not sure what that is, but I did keep his phone number for future tickets. He was a good guy, even without the discount price on the tickets. Well hey, he IS a Blazers fan so it only makes sense that he's honest, trustworthy and kind to strangers.

BNM


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> I'm not sure what that is, but I did keep his phone number for future tickets. He was a good guy, even without the discount price on the tickets. Well hey, he IS a Blazers fan so it only makes sense that he's honest, trustworthy and kind to strangers.
> 
> BNM


we are a strange breed, thats for sure.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> I posted a wanted ad on Craigslist. I started checking the for sale ads yesterday afternoon, but it was mostly ads from scalpers selling tickets for 2x the face value (which is against Craigslist rules). I kept watching this morning and saw prices creeping down, but every time I called or emailed someone their tickets were already gone (or they simply didn't respond to my email).
> 
> So, about 1:45 I decided I needed to either forget going to the game, or get more proactive. So, I placed an ad stating I needed two upper bowl tickets and would pay up to face value. I also listed my phone number in the ad - important for making last minute deals as not everyone checks their email constantly. About 15 minutes later my phone started ringing. I hooked up with a guy named Dave who met me at the McDonalds on Weidler with the tickets. On the phone, I offered the full face value of $17 per ticket, but when I met him he told me $10 a ticket was fine. He was totally cool and the transaction was painless. This is my first ever Craigslist transaction. I plan to use it in the future (although I already have tickets for seven more games, I'm sure I'll want to go to even more).
> 
> ...


Looks like we're starting the sellout streak over again. What's the old world record? 814 straight by the Portland Trail Blazers of course. Well, that'll take us another twenty years (or less with playoffs and all).

(edit): We are currently at 4 straight sellouts. 811 to go.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

I was at the game tonight. I took a friend that is new in town and never been to a Blazers game, she had a blast. Yeah that 4th quarter was incredible!

The Outlaw dunk seemed like it was in slow motion, it was weird, surreal. Luckily I caught it in real time and it seemed like he was hanging forever.

It was soooo loud during the run in the 4th quarter. And I liked how it never let up whether we were on defense or offense the crowd was in it. 

The main difference in the 4th quarter was the defense. We really clamped down on defense, you could totally see and feel it. Everyone was hustling, the defensive intensity was incredible.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

That whole first three quarters was a different feeling for me than the last five years or so.
Even when the Blazers got down 11, I knew they would make some sort of comeback and the only question was how much and when we would take the lead. I loved it. The crowd was nuts, and the defense was great.


----------

